# gawith & hoggarth sweet rum twist tobacco review



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i was getting really bored with virginia flakes,aromatics, english tobaccos etc. and thought what have i not tried.........TWIST! so i ordered some twist from an etailer. Sweet rum twist arrived this past monday. Let me tell you guys who haven't tried this stuff, it is very nicotine infused but not in a bad way, this stuff is a flavor bomb. i would likin it to a very rich but smooth sumatra cigar and i've only smoked 1 of those. getting it prepped is easy, take a knife,cigar cutter,scissors, cut iy into discs and rub out. the consistency is that of chewing tobacco (which i've tried and it isn't bad) or cigar leaf and set aside to dry for about 30 or so minutes. if you don't dry it a little you'll use half a box of matches to light it. you get the rum at the begining and from there on it's just a sweet cool smoke with not even a tongue tinge. you beginners stay clear as the flavors need to be found in this tobacco and it is very strong. it has been awhile for a review from me on here but this stuff is worth telling you guys about. mike


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have picture capability?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Mike.

I've recently gotten into the Gaiwith Hoggarth ropes and I like them a lot! Sweet Rum Twist is very good. Happy Bogie is basically the same except it doesn't have the rum topping...Nick said he tasted a little bit of Lakeland in it, but it must be very faint because I didn't pick it up. Sliced Brown Twist is exactly the same as Happy Bogie except it has already been rubbed out. I've also tried Sweet Coconut Twist...it was ok, but the coconut topping was very faint. I'll be trying Black Irish X soon!


----------

